# 395XP won't start.



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

Helga laid down on me. I changed her worn drive sprocket which, by all accounts should not affect her starting or running. Provided I did not install the clutch improperly off center onto the sprocket and create a bind, which I did not.

She's getting fuel I know, but I put a little in the jug to be sure and she didn't enough cough. Pulled the plug and wired to the cylinder and getting a white spark, maybe with a little blue I never can tell. Should be enough to start it you'd think. Took the flywheel off and the magnet is clean and shiny. Perfect business card clearance between the magnet and electronic module. But that had never been moved or adjusted since it had been running anyway. The crank shaft turns normally with no grinding points or anything, and the piston top looks good to me.

That's about the extent of my troubleshooting abilities on a small engine. Oh yeah, it's full of fuel mix.

Help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 19, 2013)

my 395xp isn't starting either maybe there is a bug going around or something


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

Sux don't it. I've never had to take one if for repairs except weedeaters etc. but I guess I'll have to swallow my pride if Greg can't fix it for me from across the country with his keyboard and brain.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 19, 2013)

mine is missing some screws on the pull cord so I gotta hold it in while pulling the cord. I couldn't giver good and ended up flooding it. At least I hope that is what went wrong.....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine seems more ominous. I'm-a-scared.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 19, 2013)

I will keep my fingers crossed for ya! good luck sir.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

Me 4 U 2.


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood (Nov 19, 2013)

Ho


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

Knotholeexoticwood said:


> How did the seal look on the crankshaft. Did you get any dirt or wood pieces in there some time that happens. Or the seals wear and you play around them and they leak. A lot of times it's just enough to cause a little vaccum leak. It will still draw fuel but will get too much air though a pin hole.



Do you mean the seal on the clutch side? I didn't remove it. It isn't necessary to remove that when replacing the drive sprocket.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2013)

A couple of questions, Is the plug wet with gas? If it is it's your coil. Husky's are known for puking coils, my 365 is down with the same problem and this is the second time since I've owned it. If it runs one day and no start the next and she's getting fuel it's usually the coil. It should have a strong blue spark, if it's weak and yellow it's nfg!
Next question, how's the compression, a simple test without a compression gauge is to hold the saw by the starter handle only and and let it dangle by the rope and see how fast it unwinds. It should move very slowly. What does an engine need to run? Fuel, air, spark, and compression. If your crank seals where bad you would have had hard starting problems and idle problems as well. If you continue to run it with bad crank seals engine damage will occur. I doubt it's your crank seals. 
If the plug is getting wet and you have tried a new plug, my money's on the coil.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Is the plug wet with gas? *No.*
> how's the compression, a simple test without a compression gauge is to hold the saw by the starter handle only and and let it dangle by the rope and see how fast it unwinds. It should move very slowly. *She won't unwind at all. Never has.*



I can only hope it's the coil. I have no problem buying one and if it isn't fine with me because I like to have spares on the shelf. I didn't have to order that drive sprocket I had one in the spare parts bin. But I don't know if this is a part or what.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, good compression. Plugs not wet with gas means your not getting fuel, sounds like a fuel issue then. Quick test is to see if she will fire on starting fluid, just enough to get it to fire and die. You don't want to run it on starting fluid as you would run it with no oil then. Could be a couple things, like fuel line is cracked some where, pulse line from the crankcase has come off or is damaged if it has one, or the carb diaphragm is bad and the carb will need a rebuild. 
The yellow spark thing still has me baffled though, that's why I suggested a starting fluid test. If it fires= no fuel, starting fluid and no fire=coil.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2013)

P.S. I'm sure you laid the saw on it's side when you where working on it, make sure the fuel line and filter inside the tank didn't get stuck up in the air and is laying on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

It's not fuel I know she is getting it. Read my OP. I even put some in the jug. 



woodtickgreg said:


> P.S. I'm sure you laid the saw on it's side when you where working on it, make sure the fuel line and filter inside the tank didn't get stuck up in the air and is laying on the bottom of the tank.



That's the kind of thing that separates a pro mechanic like you from a shadetree like me. I'll do so tomorrow . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2013)

Keep me posted brother, I'm curious to see what the issue is now.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 19, 2013)

As Carl Childers from Slingblade would say "ain't got no gas in it." 

I know you've already checked that. Just had to throw it in there. I love that movie. Good luck with the saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> As Carl Childers from Slingblade would say "ain't got no gas in it."
> 
> I know you've already checked that. Just had to throw it in there. I love that movie. Good luck with the saw.



I like movie quotes too Kev. I have posted that video of Carl on this forum. Here's one for ya . . . 

"You ain't no kinda man, unless you got land...."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood (Nov 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Do you mean the seal on the clutch side? I didn't remove it. It isn't necessary to remove that when replacing the drive sprocket.


Yes


----------



## Nobby40 (Nov 20, 2013)

Autotune guys, I took the pill last year and love them, retired my old relics. You can even get the software from Baileys and play with them on your laptop yourself. It's impressive tech, the big 70cc's + should be out early next yr. Sthil has a couple models too, i'm a Swedish saw man and German chain guy though.


----------

